# Lost puppy



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

I found this cute little thing while walking my girls. he has no tags, no chip, and isn't fixed. We put up flyers but its been ten days without a single phone call.
anyway Scarlett_O' wants pictures so here He is!


----------



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Looks like he's getting along with everyone!!
I just wonder, how does that happen. I mean, barring the terrible, despicable person who would just dump a dog and drive off. How does a dog like this, who looks like he's been taken care of, I mean he's not matted or filthy and left to live outside. How do you have a dog one day, and then not the next?? Do you not look, make calls, post flyers? Unless the dog traveled miles from town to town. Just amazing how this happens.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Have you let animal control/humane society know that you found him? also try craigslist lost/found , as well as petfinder classifieds, vet clinics, grooming salons, feed stores, pet stores, etc. 
Hes a cutie, good luck!


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

That happens a lot around here. Sadly people decide they are "done" with one, on to the next, or something came up and they think for some wild reason if they just turn the dog loose s/he will have better odds than going to the pound. Or they think that some one will find them and take them in and hopefully keep them or do their dirty work and find them a good home. I know this first hand. I used to walk around town with Annie, I would always find dogs wondering. I always carried an extra leash. 2/10 times they would have tags and really be lost. But most of the time it was a dog that got dumped. I would take them to the no-kill shelter about a half hour away and post flyers around town so they could get ahold of me and find their dog, but it didnt often happen.

I've also had people just tie their dogs up on our porch. The most recent was a guy in october who tied up a white female boxer. She was a doll. I caught him in the back yard clipping her to the tie out chain. I asked him what he thought he was doing and he said we had healthy boxers, so he figured we would just keep her. I told him it wasn't my house and he gave me this story about how he doesn't want her to sit in the pound and he just got a new puppy and doesn't want her anymore and if I didnt take her he would have to SHOOT her. I took his name/phone number so I could "let him know when I found her a home" and reported him to the APL and police. 

Some people simply dont care. Then again, he could have went far from home being intact. Males can smell females far away and then they smell more further and further. I once found a dog that ran away and was almost 25 miles from home.



Unosmom said:


> Have you let animal control/humane society know that you found him? also try craigslist lost/found , as well as petfinder classifieds, vet clinics, grooming salons, feed stores, pet stores, etc.
> Hes a cutie, good luck!


I second this. The more people that know, the better the chances are finding his family.


----------



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> Have you let animal control/humane society know that you found him? also try craigslist lost/found , as well as petfinder classifieds, vet clinics, grooming salons, feed stores, pet stores, etc.
> Hes a cutie, good luck!


we called animal control and took him by all the vets around ( only 3) but no one knew him. we even walked him around every morning and night, but no one came to claim him. we put flyers at the stores/gas stations between our house and the nearest town.

a lot of people around are druggies who keep pets until they chew on something or do something wrong ( even though they don't bother training them) and then just let them out and close the door.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

He is adorable, and very sad that someone probably dumped him. 

When we found an elderly Jack Russell in my yard, we posted signs all over the neighborhood, and someone came along and tore them all down while leaving the signs up of someone else who had lost a dog.

I always thought maybe someone didn't want someone ELSE to see that we had found their dog.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I cant see them!!!:Cry:


----------



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> I cant see them!!!:Cry:


try reloading the page. when I first logged in it did the same thing but I reloaded it and they poped back up


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Ok, now I see them...and OMG...he is ADORABLE!!!

If I didnt know that it was 18 years later I would swear that he was my Chow/x brother, her brother looked JUST like him!!!!! 

Bless you Tricia...and I hope to some point meet this little lover!!:biggrin:


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Are you planning to keep him if you don't find an owner or look for a new home?


----------



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

Makovach said:


> Are you planning to keep him if you don't find an owner or look for a new home?


well its been two weeks and he is eating twice as much as both my girls put together. I would like to find him a new home where he will get loads of attention.

my dog Dusty is very annoyed with him. since we found him she has been really down and refusing to play. usually she is hyper and happy and has no care in the world, so this is very concerning. jon and I have been debating taking her to the vet to make sure its not health related, but since it started about a couple days since we found him I think its resentment for him. he does play with koda a lot and not her. 

unfortunetly my mother wants to keep him. we currently live with her because we both are having trouble finding jobs, since jon got layed off. If she decides to keep him, I don't know what I will do with dusty. Poor girl.


----------

